# Knife Edge by Kerry Buchanan



## Jo Zebedee

I’m worried @Kerrybuchanan won’t shout loudly enough about this because it’s crime but her first novel is out on preorder today! 

Links below: 






						KNIFE EDGE an utterly addictive crime thriller full of twists (Detectives Harvey & Birch Murder Mystery Book 1) eBook : BUCHANAN, KERRY: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store
					

KNIFE EDGE an utterly addictive crime thriller full of twists (Detectives Harvey & Birch Murder Mystery Book 1) eBook : BUCHANAN, KERRY: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store



					www.amazon.co.uk
				









						KNIFE EDGE an utterly addictive crime thriller full of twists (Detectives Harvey & Birch Murder Mystery Book 1) - Kindle edition by BUCHANAN, KERRY. Literature & Fiction Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.
					

KNIFE EDGE an utterly addictive crime thriller full of twists (Detectives Harvey & Birch Murder Mystery Book 1) - Kindle edition by BUCHANAN, KERRY. Download it once and read it on your Kindle device, PC, phones or tablets. Use features like bookmarks, note taking and highlighting while reading...



					www.amazon.com
				





It sounds all kind of awesome, Kerry is a great writer and Joffe a terrific publisher  - go and grab a copy and support a chronner who never stints In 


supporting others!


----------



## Montero

I've pre-ordered. Go Kerry. (And am I remembering at thread about the cover?)


----------



## Kerrybuchanan

Wow, thank you, @Jo Zebedee  and @Montero.

Terrified and exhilarated in equal measure.

Yes, Montero. I shared the cover a while back, but now it’s starting to get real. *bites nails*


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Pre ordered it for when I get my college break and can choose my reading.


----------



## Montero

Two things 

1. It's just 0.99p at the moment on amazon uk
2. If you are really, really lucky, then a sudden surge in sales - as in on the day when all the pre-ordered books are sold - there is enough of a surge to put it on Amazon's recommendations because it is seen to be popular list which can, in theory, further help sales.

So if you are thinking of buying Kerry's book, now would be a great time for both you and Kerry.

Or in other words, adding to Jo's plug.


----------



## farntfar

Or 99 centimes d'euro if you get it from Amazon.fr, as I've done. (Still in English though. They haven't finished translating it yet. )

Good luck Kerry. I'm looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Kerrybuchanan

farntfar said:


> Or 99 centimes d'euro if you get it from Amazon.fr, as I've done. (Still in English though. They haven't finished translating it yet. )
> 
> Good luck Kerry. I'm looking forward to reading it.


Thank you. Let's hope it's successful enough to earn a translation!


----------



## Parson

Ordered and on the way ---- by April, well ordered anyway. GOOD GOING Kerry.


----------



## Droflet

I have no kindle and due to an ongoing battle with Amazon, I can't order there. Are paperbacks in the offering?


----------



## Kerrybuchanan

Droflet said:


> I have no kindle and due to an ongoing battle with Amazon, I can't order there. Are paperbacks in the offering?


The paperback version will be released shortly after the kindle edition. The publisher says either on the same day or at least within a few days after. 

And now I’m intrigued, but too polite to ask!


----------



## Susan Boulton

Woot! Well done Kerry!


----------



## Droflet

Kerrybuchanan said:


> The paperback version will be released shortly after the kindle edition. The publisher says either on the same day or at least within a few days after.
> 
> And now I’m intrigued, but too polite to ask!



Do I order the paperback through Amazon or is there some way around that minefield? Maybe YOU could sell me a copy? Postage and handling included of course.  

Oh, BTW, manners are overrated. *Ask them*. You're the author after all.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Droflet said:


> Oh, BTW, manners are overrated. *Ask them*. You're the author after all.



this is a very valid point for us all to remember. We can be nice about it but our publishers aren’t doing us a favour, publishing us.


----------



## Droflet

Indeed Jo, if they didn't think they could make money from us, they wouldn't spare us the time they'd give a, hmm, urinal discharge in a gale.


----------



## Kerrybuchanan

Droflet said:


> Oh, BTW, manners are overrated. *Ask them*. You're the author after all.





Jo Zebedee said:


> this is a very valid point for us all to remember. We can be nice about it but our publishers aren’t doing us a favour, publishing us.





Droflet said:


> Indeed Jo, if they didn't think they could make money from us, they wouldn't spare us the time they'd give a, hmm, urinal discharge in a gale.


I meant that I was too embarrassed to ask @Droflet about his battle with Amazon.  My publishers are brilliantly supportive and I have no hesitation in asking even the most stupid questions!

And yes, you could buy a paperback directly from me, Droflet. As soon as I get my copies, I'll give you a shout. I'm delighted that you want one!


----------



## Droflet

Oooops. My bad. Basically, the idiots won't let me buy anything from them, wait for it, until I've bought something from them.  Good luck figuring out that brilliant piece of rationale.


----------



## Ursa major

Kerrybuchanan said:


> and I have no hesitation in asking even the most stupid questions


Any chance you could ask them about woodchuck productivity...?


----------



## Montero

@Ursa major  ?????


----------



## Abernovo

I've got it ordered. I've also sent the link to my mum, the woman who devours 200+ books a year, and loves a good crime thriller (I've accidentally got her started on sff, as well). She'll probably have to buy it from the US or German site.

The pedant in me hates the term pre-order, by the way, because the whole point is you order something before you get it, so it's a tautology. (And, breathe...  (I laugh at myself, because I know language changes)).


----------



## Montero

I guess it is really "pre-release order" and they shortened it to fit on the button.....*
I worked in IT for a while, doing customised business software, and had all sorts of discussions with clients about character limitations in the field for drop down menus and buttons, and buttons that would take over the screen if I put a paragraph in them....

* well, probably, just realised I can't remember exactly what was on the button and went to look but now I can't see it because I've ordered....


----------



## Kerrybuchanan

Just received my first review, and it reduced me to tears (in a good way):









						Review: Knife Edge by Kerry Buchanan : crimefictioncritic.com
					

Crime Fiction Critic's review of Knife Edge by Kerry Buchanan, a debut psychological thriller by an Irish author to watch.




					crimefictioncritic.com


----------



## Ursa major

I now see why knives are your titular weapon of choice for your debut.

You don't want to give too much "credit" to guns and, in particular, slugs....

​


----------



## Montero

Yay. That hits all the targets you want a psychological thriller to hit. Your author photos look really good to btw.


----------



## Phyrebrat

GO KERRY!

Am I being a loon, or is there no way to Tweet things direct from Chrons?


----------



## Kerrybuchanan

I don’t know!


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Phyrebrat said:


> GO KERRY!
> 
> Am I being a loon, or is there no way to Tweet things direct from Chrons?


There is an old Twitter account but it’s fairly dead


----------



## HareBrain

You can Tweet the thread from the "share" section in the bottom-left


----------



## Droflet

Wow, you Irish writers are killing me. I have resumed my usual  color of green. Really Kerry, that's a terrific review and a long time coming. Huge congrats. I can see books two and three heading the same way.


----------



## farntfar

Montero said:


> I worked in IT for a while, doing customised business software, and had all sorts of discussions with clients about character limitations in the field for drop down menus and buttons, and buttons that would take over the screen if I put a paragraph in them....


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Great first reviews are unforgettable!


----------



## Danny McG

It looks interesting, well done on the review Kerry.
I might well buy myself that one (I don't like doing pre-order) as soon as it's out


----------



## Dan Jones

Congratulations Kerry! It looks brilliant, and a great cover to boot. Looks like my TBR pile isn't going to be diminishing any time soon...


----------



## The Big Peat

Pre-ordered (also, any possibility of early review copies, or is that through Netgalley...)?


----------



## Kerrybuchanan

The Big Peat said:


> Pre-ordered (also, any possibility of early review copies, or is that through Netgalley...)?


If you pm me your email, I’ll get the publisher to send you the ARC pack.


----------



## Pyan

Pre-ordered.


----------



## crystal haven

Pre-ordered.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I have a review to leave but this was great. edge of the seat stuff


----------



## Ursa major

Jo Zebedee said:


> edge of the seat stuff


Not that surprising: the Iron Throne _was _in Northern Ireland for rather a long time and it was bound to have had some sort of malign influence....


----------



## Danny McG

I went to Google it just now, to see if more people are becoming aware of it but dammit, Simon Mayo still pops up as soon as you type Knife Edge!


----------



## Brian G Turner

I can only hope all our pre-orders help you start strong on the charts.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

For release week, I left a review. I'm not an especially good reviewer, by and large, and wish I could be as perceptive as the likes of Pete, but I enjoyed this a lot and, crucially, forgot I knew the writer as I was reading, so that's always a great thing. 









						Jo Zebedee's review of Knife Edge
					

5/5: Releasing this week, this is a debut from Northern Irish author Kerry Buchanan, who is joining the ranks of the Belfast Noir writers, a solid stable of writers who capture the grittiness of Belfast and Northern Ireland and utilise it for crime so well.   This is a great new addition.   Now...



					www.goodreads.com


----------



## Kerrybuchanan

Wonderful Jo! Thank you so much, and I'm glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Kerrybuchanan said:


> Wonderful Jo! Thank you so much, and I'm glad you enjoyed it.


I did  I hope the launch goes great


----------



## Ursa major

Kerry's got a _launch_ to go with her yacht?! Who knew writing crime thrillers could be so lucrative.... 


Anyway, less than three days to go before _Knife Edge_ arrives on my Kindle.


----------



## Kerrybuchanan

I'm thinking of disappearing on Thursday and lying low until I find out how it's received. This is way more terrifying than I expected it to be.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Kerrybuchanan said:


> I'm thinking of disappearing on Thursday and lying low until I find out how it's received. This is way more terrifying than I expected it to be.


No one has any idea how terrifying it is until they do it


----------



## Montero

We need an emoticon for "big hug".

Speaking as an observer of several friends' book launches, I'd be really surprised if you get any random reviews on the first day, maybe not even the first week. There is always some git in the works, expect then ignore. The nice part will be total strangers liking it and liking it for reasons that surprise you, also seeing things in it you'd not realised were there.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Usually right about now one of my first readers turns up and tells me either about all my typos or that they hate the book.


----------



## Ursa major

It's alive arrived...!


----------



## Pyan

And my copy!


----------



## Kerrybuchanan

*Gulp*


----------



## Montero

Ditto. Downloaded automatically when I took off airplane mode this morning and opens fine. In the middle of something else so will start it in a day or so.


----------



## Parson

Downloaded and anticipating reading soon. --- Jumped it to the front of Queue.


----------



## nixie

Next on my to read list.


----------



## Juliana

I had a moment of panic yesterday when it didn't automatically download onto my Kindle... But then I checked the iPad app and I'd clicked that one instead when purchasing!  All is well and I have a new book to read over the weekend.


----------



## Garfunkel

My reading has gone to pot lately*, but I'm very much looking forward to this - congratulations, Kerry! 

*for quite a few months now...


----------



## Ursa major

To summarise what I've read so far (30% according to my Kindle):

This isn't your usual slice of life novel....​

​


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Ursa major said:


> To summarise what I've read so far (30% according to my Kindle):
> 
> This isn't your usual slice of life novel....​
> ​



Can we get a groan response please, @Brian G Turner


----------



## Droflet

Allow me.


----------



## Ursa major

Looking forward to _Small Bones_.


----------



## farntfar

Wow. Just finished chapter 5, and I can tell you I won't be reading this anywhere near to bed time.

And I'll be looking at my fitbit record later to see what it's been doing to my heartrate.

Great stuff, Kerry.


----------



## HareBrain

Top 300 in the entire UK Kindle store. Well done, Kerry!


----------



## Kerrybuchanan

It got up to 125 at its high point on Thursday. 

I’m still in a state of disbelief.


----------



## Parson

Kerry, I've read about a third of it, and I can already say that this is one of the best and most unusual detective stories I've ever read. And I read a lot of the them!

Good going!!


----------



## Kerrybuchanan

Thank you xxx


----------



## Brian G Turner

33 reviews on Amazon UK already - I've never seen so many go up so fast. And positive, too.


----------



## Kerrybuchanan

The publisher is very proactive in promoting it. Delighted with its reception so far though. Still waiting for the bubble to burst!


----------



## Ursa major

Brian G Turner said:


> And positive, too.


And deservedly so.


----------



## nixie

About 60% through, difficult to put down.


----------



## nixie

That was a roller coaster, difficult to put down, lost a lot of sleep last night. I guessed early on who the slasher was, still plenty of twists I didn't see. That ending was totally unexpected, Small Bones better be a sequel if not I'm very persistent ask Jo.

I think the ending turned my theory inside out. Not sure how to use spoilers so will keep it zipped.


----------



## Kerrybuchanan

So glad you enjoyed it. Next one in the series should be released around mid-June, with luck.


----------



## nixie

@Kerrybuchanan, sold two for you today.


----------



## Kerrybuchanan

Whoa! Thank you so much. That must have doubled my sales so far.


----------



## Parson

I finished *Knife Edge *and submitted this review on Amazon. (US of course)

Knife Edge by Kerry Buchanan is a "Cracker Jack" of a crime thriller. It is Buchanan's debut novel and it sure to create demand for another. In fact a sequel is already promised because this book is listed as "Harvey & Birch, Book 1." If you are at all like me you will think that this is a very good thing indeed. To me the thing that really stood out about the book was that the first person point of view was from "Nic" the victim in a kidnapping, while the detectives Harvey and Birch play supporting roles. I find that unusual because the series looks like it will follow them rather than "Nic." I thought this was a really innovative and likeable touch.

This book is not bloated. It comes in at a trim 231 pages, but still manages to do significant characterization. It makes Nic come alive. Nic is someone you will root for. She is strong, resilient, and committed. But she does not come across as some cardboard cutout. She also has her flaws. I found myself yelling at her once or twice, saying "That's dumb! Don't do it." But she didn't listen to me, because she has her own agenda, not mine; sadly for me, but good for the story.

For your sake, I am not going to say anything about the ending beyond that it was a surprise to me, and I'll bet to you too.

The setting for the book is Northern Ireland, and it's obvious that Kerry knows it like a native. Kerry has thoughtfully added a glossary of Northern Irish colloquialisms, but most of these were clear from context. (I'm an American reviewer) and I don't think you'd miss much if you didn't catch one or two of them.

I am awaiting book two. And if you read this one, so will you.

(GRRR! I finished the book and this review on Tuesday and didn't post until just now.)

I went back and found that there are 16 reviews on Amazon US. and is #1 new book in Women's crime thrillers.


----------



## Kerrybuchanan

Thank you so much, Parson. What a brilliant review. And did you say #1? I’m shocked and delighted. It hit #1 here too in a couple of categories last week, but has fallen off the top now. 
I’m grinning from ear to ear!


----------



## Serendipity

Knife Edge now has 41 global ratings...and it's only a week since being published... I suspect the novel will hit the magic 50 ratings when publishing 'doors start to open'... congratulations.


----------



## Phyrebrat

Kerry you’re going to make me read outside of my genre aren’t you?! I shall have to buy this and hold it against you  

So happy to see how great this is going for you. I shall join the ranks and add this to my TBR 

Cx


----------



## Montero

Serendipity said:


> Knife Edge now has 41 global ratings...and it's only a week since being published... I suspect the novel will hit the magic 50 ratings when publishing 'doors start to open'... congratulations.


Could you possibly expand on this?
As in which doors?
And why fifty?
Don't want to de-rail Kerry's thread so if you are happy answering perhaps a new thread linked from here?


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Montero said:


> Could you possibly expand on this?
> As in which doors?
> And why fifty?
> Don't want to de-rail Kerry's thread so if you are happy answering perhaps a new thread linked from r


there’s a rumour that Amazon algorithms kick in at 50 reviews and elevate the visibility on the site. I’ve never seen any evidence behind this, unfortunately.


----------



## Droflet

Me either. Perhaps it's a new thing???


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Droflet said:


> Me either. Perhaps it's a new thing???


Nope, it's a long standing rumour. As far as I can tell, Amazon mostly responds to volume sales (which Kerry's publisher is very good at), over a period of time (to remove the Bookbub effect of single surges from promo) combined with a good review rating and number but, really, no one knows for sure.


----------



## Droflet

Oh, so you mean-


----------



## Abernovo

Phyrebrat said:


> Kerry you’re going to make me read outside of my genre aren’t you?! I shall have to buy this and hold it against you
> 
> So happy to see how great this is going for you. I shall join the ranks and add this to my TBR
> 
> Cx


I'd recommend it. I'm still reading it, being a slow reader thee days, but I am thoroughly enjoying it.

My mum also bought a copy. She is the type to review, as well.


----------



## Serendipity

Montero said:


> Could you possibly expand on this?
> As in which doors?
> And why fifty?
> Don't want to de-rail Kerry's thread so if you are happy answering perhaps a new thread linked from here?


Well the number of ratings on Amazon has crept up to 44... and on Goodreads 80 ratings...

In part answer to your question, when I last looked into it, bookbub would only take a book on if it had received 50 ratings. For there it is what I call a chain reaction.

Another part is that the ratings on Amazon are designed to maximise their sales and hence income (they are a business after all). Therefore is they have a good selling book, they'll promote it. The number of reviews are indicative of this.


----------



## Serendipity

Hm... just had Amazon trying to get me to buy Knife Edge!


----------



## Ursa major

Serendipity said:


> just had Amazon trying to get me to buy Knife Edge


As you're an SF writer and reader, Amazon probably suspects that you're into cutting-edge fiction....


----------



## Droflet




----------



## Serendipity

Ursa major said:


> As you're an SF writer and reader, Amazon probably suspects that you're into cutting-edge fiction....


Wish I wasn't into writing cutting edge fiction - I'd sell more stories this way!


----------



## Kerrybuchanan

Cover reveal for book 2, Small Bones, to be released 3rd June 2021. So excited!


----------



## Droflet

Another cracker jack cover. Look forward to it.


----------



## Parson

Can't wait.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

If anyone fancies coming along to a chat with Kerry and fellow crime writer, Brian McGilloway, here's a link to a free event on Sunday 16th May - you don't need to be on Facebook to come along, this link will take you to an event link where you can sign up. It'll be craic! And it would be lovely to see some of you there xx 









						Kerry Buchanan and Brian McGilloway - in conversation
					

Join us as we chat with NYT bestseller author, Brian McGilloway, and debut crime writer Kerry Buchanan about their recent novels, the crime scene in Northern Ireland and crime writing in general.




					fb.me


----------



## Kerrybuchanan

And if anyone has a pathological aversion to Facebook, here is the direct link. Jo is being really kind and generous in hosting this event.









						Sign up for event with Kerry Buchanan and Brian McGilloway
					

Brian McGilloway and Kerry Buchanan in conversation with with Jo Zebedee




					kerrybuchanan.com


----------



## Juliana

I'll be there! 
(I started Knife Edge yesterday evening; got halfway through and then had to force myself to stop and go to bed. Very good!)


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Juliana said:


> I'll be there!
> (I started Knife Edge yesterday evening; got halfway through and then had to force myself to stop and go to bed. Very good!)



It will be fantastic to see you!


----------



## Abernovo

I just requested a place. Absolutely loving this book!


----------



## Danny McG

The event had better be worth it mind, it's up against Carry on Cowboy!


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Abernovo said:


> I just requested a place. Absolutely loving this book!


Yay!


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Danny McG said:


> The event had better be worth it mind, it's up against Carry on Cowboy!


Well now, I dunno. That’s tough.


----------



## Kerrybuchanan

Danny McG said:


> The event had better be worth it mind, it's up against Carry on Cowboy!


Maybe we should reschedule.


----------



## Brian G Turner

Wow - now over 150 reviews on Amazon.com!


----------



## Kerrybuchanan

Brian G Turner said:


> Wow - now over 150 reviews on Amazon.com!


I thought that must be a typo, but when I went and checked, it is indeed saying 154 ratings on Amazon.com:






However, I fear this must be a typo on Amazon's part as it's still less than 100 reviews on Amazon UK.

Edit: Before I hit reply on this message, I checked for the actual figure on Amazon UK (it was 97 last time I looked) and it's saying 167 ratings on the UK page!

I have no idea what is happening here, but I'm screen-printing it like mad before they realise their mistake and reset it to zero or something!


----------



## Brian G Turner

Amazon appear to include a tally of reviews from Goodreads - over 166!








						Knife Edge
					

A MESMERIZING BREAK-OUT CRIME THRILLER SET IN NORTHERN IRELAND FULL OF BREATH-TAKING TWISTS  Nic always hated clubbing.  She only went ou...



					www.goodreads.com
				




Also, Bing knows who you are!





						goodreads knife edge kerry buchanan - Search
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## Montero

Bing??
Obviously something I should know, but don't.......



Jo Zebedee said:


> If anyone fancies coming along to a chat with Kerry and fellow crime writer, Brian McGilloway, here's a link to a free event on Sunday 16th May - you don't need to be on Facebook to come along, this link will take you to an event link where you can sign up. It'll be craic! And it would be lovely to see some of you there xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerry Buchanan and Brian McGilloway - in conversation
> 
> 
> Join us as we chat with NYT bestseller author, Brian McGilloway, and debut crime writer Kerry Buchanan about their recent novels, the crime scene in Northern Ireland and crime writing in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fb.me



So is the event zoom or summat else, never having been to one of these events? 
Is it just the two participants on the screen?
Is it people talking on the screen or people writing text on the screen?
If there is audience participation do I need a web cam for doing audience participation?


----------



## Kerrybuchanan

Montero said:


> Bing??
> Obviously something I should know, but don't.......
> 
> 
> 
> So is the event zoom or summat else, never having been to one of these events?
> Is it just the two participants on the screen?
> Is it people talking on the screen or people writing text on the screen?
> If there is audience participation do I need a web cam for doing audience participation?



The event will be on Zoom (links will be sent out a day or two before).
There will be three participants on the screen: Jo, Brian and me. Depending on numbers, we might ask the audience to switch off their cameras as this helps those with lower download speeds (apparently). 
It will be people talking on the screen, but if anyone is hard of hearing I might set up a live transcript (slightly dodgy subtitles that often cause more amusement than assistance). 
The audience participation will probably be through a combination of questions asked in the chat (a separate box that can be seen by all unless you select a specific person to chat to, in which case it's private between you two) and maybe spoken ones at the end. 
I assume you will need some sort of webcam, but perhaps someone more tech-savvy than me could enlighten us. I don't know if you can use Zoom as a participant without one or not.
And it would be brilliant if you could join us.


----------



## Ursa major

Great news on the number of reviews. 

Regarding Sunday's event.... Apart from not using Zoom (I've only used Skype for videocalls/conferencing), Sunday afternoon is when I get my second jab. But I hope it's a success.



Kerrybuchanan said:


> we might ask the audience to switch off their cameras


If you do this _during_ the event, for goodness' sake don't do it by shouting, "Cut!"


----------



## Danny McG

Montero said:


> Bing??
> Obviously something I should know, but don't.....


----------



## Montero

@Danny McG Not enlightening. 

@Kerrybuchanan Sorry won't be joining. We're on Linux and the last time I looked into Zoom for a meeting (not work) a while back there were security issues and getting up to speed on Zoom with proper security was going to be a massive time and energy suck and this is only the second time in over a year that it would be useful to have.....
Hope you have a really good time (and sell books).


----------



## Parson

Hey Kerry, There are 158 ratings on the Amazon US site, and some really nice reviews. Even the highest place negative review isn't that negative at all. --- Major gripe? The police are not believable because they "act like morons." ---- Maybe s/he doesn't know many police?

--- I am convinced that you have a hit on your hands and I couldn't be happier. ---- Unless it was mine.  

@Montero --- On the off chance your post means that you don't know what Bing is .... Bing is a search engine from Microsoft. I don't believe it's widely used.


----------



## Wayne Mack

Montero said:


> @Danny McG Not enlightening.
> 
> @Kerrybuchanan Sorry won't be joining. We're on Linux and the last time I looked into Zoom for a meeting (not work) a while back there were security issues and getting up to speed on Zoom with proper security was going to be a massive time and energy suck and this is only the second time in over a year that it would be useful to have.....
> Hope you have a really good time (and sell books).


I believe Zoom has a web only option. Just use your favorite browser.


----------



## Montero

@Parson 
That's exactly what my post meant - I had no idea what Bing is. Now I do.

Thanks @Wayne Mack - will look into that one day but still requires reading and checking and stuff and no time at present...


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Wayne Mack said:


> I believe Zoom has a web only option. Just use your favorite browser.


It does


----------



## Juliana

Great event today @Kerrybuchanan and @Jo Zebedee! Was so nice to see you again!


----------



## nixie

I was unable to attend. Life does have a habit of upsetting my plans.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Juliana said:


> Great event today @Kerrybuchanan and @Jo Zebedee! Was so nice to see you again!


Can’t say how lovely it was to see you and @Abernovo today just before the cameras were turned off!


----------



## Kerrybuchanan

Jo Zebedee said:


> Can’t say how lovely it was to see you and @Abernovo today just before the cameras were turned off!


Yes! I was wishing we’d organised ourselves to stay on afterwards for a bit and chat. Maybe we can do another Zoom call sometime.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Kerrybuchanan said:


> Yes! I was wishing we’d organised ourselves to stay on afterwards for a bit and chat. Maybe we can do another Zoom call sometime.


You know that would be so easy to set up and so lovely


----------



## Abernovo

Kerrybuchanan said:


> Yes! I was wishing we’d organised ourselves to stay on afterwards for a bit and chat. Maybe we can do another Zoom call sometime.


I'd definitely be up for that. Zoom, or Skype, or Google Hangouts.

I could hardly believe how fast the hour went. It flowed really well. I thought both Kerry and Brian were incredibly engaging, and Jo set them up with great questions.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Abernovo said:


> I'd definitely be up for that. Zoom, or Skype, or Google Hangouts.
> 
> I could hardly believe how fast the hour went. It flowed really well. I thought both Kerry and Brian were incredibly engaging, and Jo set them up with great questions.


Should I start a thread and see which Chronners would like a drop in? @Kerrybuchanan it would be up to you if happy to host?
whisper it, I get invited to a zillion things — Chrons is the only one I’ll fight to be at xxx


----------



## Kerrybuchanan

I’d love this and yes, very happy to host. Like Jo, I run umpteen Zoom sessions every week, but this one I’ll really look forward to.
Let’s do it!


----------



## Kerrybuchanan

The other day I was browsing a sailing group on Facebook, as you do, dreaming of getting out sailing again, when I saw a photo of one of our favourite destinations. So I commented to that effect, and then this happened, and totally made my day. I don't know these folks, but they're my sort of people!






Just in case you couldn't see it clearly enough!


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Kerrybuchanan said:


> The other day I was browsing a sailing group on Facebook, as you do, dreaming of getting out sailing again, when I saw a photo of one of our favourite destinations. So I commented to that effect, and then this happened, and totally made my day. I don't know these folks, but they're my sort of people!
> 
> View attachment 78628
> 
> Just in case you couldn't see it clearly enough!
> 
> View attachment 78627


I see you're choosing your destinations (and set off points) with great taste *


----------



## Kerrybuchanan

Jo Zebedee said:


> I see you're choosing your destinations (and set off points) with great taste *


Yeah, what's left of Rathlin after you BLEW IT UP!


----------



## Droflet

Hang on. Jo blew up an island. Details please.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Kerrybuchanan said:


> Yeah, what's left of Rathlin after you BLEW IT UP!


Ach they’re okay about it. I was even due to go to their festival last year (talking about islands in sci fi) until Covid did for it. Hopefully in the future.  

Also I get seasick at the sight of the wave. The festival is in October....


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Droflet said:


> Hang on. Jo blew up an island. Details please.


Rathlin is where Inish Carraig was popped on top of


----------



## Abernovo

Jo Zebedee said:


> Ach they’re okay about it. I was even due to go to their festival last year (talking about islands in sci fi) until Covid did for it. Hopefully in the future.
> 
> Also I get seasick at the sight of the wave. The festival is in October....


Oh dear. How big's the ferry out to Rathlin? My sympathies, seasickness is horrible -- from someone who didn't get sick even whilst at sea in a gale.

On the subject of Kerry's book, apart from the brilliance of the writing (we all knew that, anyway), it's got a bit of a Val McDermid feel to me, in terms of grip, and character. With a Northern Irish flavour, of course. As I really like Val McDermid, this is definitely a good thing.


----------



## Kerrybuchanan

Abernovo said:


> Oh dear. How big's the ferry out to Rathlin? My sympathies, seasickness is horrible -- from someone who didn't get sick even whilst at sea in a gale.
> 
> On the subject of Kerry's book, apart from the brilliance of the writing (we all knew that, anyway), it's got a bit of a Val McDermid feel to me, in terms of grip, and character. With a Northern Irish flavour, of course. As I really like Val McDermid, this is definitely a good thing.


That’s possibly the best compliment you could pay me. I love Val’s books.


----------



## Droflet

Me too. She's brilliant.


----------



## Kerrybuchanan

Just to let you know, Book 2 is now available for preorder:

UK: SMALL BONES an utterly addictive crime thriller full of twists (Detectives Harvey & Birch Mysteries Book 2) eBook: BUCHANAN, KERRY: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store
US: SMALL BONES an utterly addictive crime thriller full of twists (Detectives Harvey & Birch Mysteries Book 2) - Kindle edition by BUCHANAN, KERRY. Literature & Fiction Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.


----------



## farntfar

Aaaaghh!
Can't find it on Amazon.fr and it won't let me order from the UK site.

Kerry. Do something.
I can't miss out.


----------



## farntfar

No. It's all right. I took the US option which fussed and sent me back to the French site via a secret back door apparently, because there it was.

Phew!


----------



## Kerrybuchanan

Phew indeed!


----------



## Parson

Ordered and waiting on it. I note that Amazon US has 200 plus ratings! Good going Kerry.


----------



## Montero

Ordered too. 
And saw I think it was 155 reviews on Amazon UK for book 1, majority of 4 and 5 stars. Way to go.


----------



## Kerrybuchanan

It’s sitting at 222 reviews in the UK now. I have absolutely no idea how that happened!


----------



## Ursa major

Cutting edge marketing, I'd imagine....


----------



## Kerrybuchanan

Book launch day today for Small Bones! This doesn't get any easier. Still the fear...


----------



## Ursa major

I like the way the book starts with an example of extreme gardening....


----------



## Montero

Mine has been delivered safely, few days before I finish current book. Looking forward to it and want to know which variety of extreme gardening.
Flamethrower?
Tank?
Or the Eden Project version with a gigantic hole in the ground into which they tipped a gigantic amount of plant waste of all sorts and then built greenhouses, which, you can guess it, are gigantic.


----------



## nixie

Email to say now in my kindle library.


----------



## Parson

Small Bones has arrived on my Kindle and is in my queue. I have bumped it up to #1. I'll begin to read today. 


Hmm, Extreme gardening? OCD perhaps?


----------



## Juliana

Ooh, must check my Kindle!


----------



## The Big Peat

Goodness I feel behind. But I did just finish Knife Edge, so catching up with everyone!


----------



## Kerrybuchanan

Just checked online and Small Bones is currently sitting at #85 in all paid titles in the UK. In Australia, it made it to #22. 

Absolutely blown away by this.


----------



## Parson

Well I finished _Small Bones_ and I left a review. Somehow it doesn't seem to be showing up, so sorry about that. I think it's a wonderful sequel and I think you've started a nice series. When I tried to post/edit my review I noted that it has 30+ here in the States. I'd call that a nice start.


----------



## Kerrybuchanan

Thank you, @Parson! So glad you enjoyed it. It can take a wee while for reviews to appear, so I’m sure it’ll pop up soon. It’s so good of you to go to the trouble.


----------



## Serendipity

With 360 ratings for Knife Edge and 136 for Small Bones on Amazon, I would hope the publishers are talking to Kerry about further novels beyond this trilogy!


----------



## nixie

I'll bump this, @Kerrybuchanan third book Deadly Shores is now available, it came up on my kindle recommendations.

Sorry Kerry not good enough, you need to promote your books more. I think most people will agree if she doesn't, we need to send Jo round to give her a good talking too (or any other Irish based member).


----------



## Ursa major

Thanks, nixie (and, obviously, Kerry).


----------



## Kerrybuchanan

Thank you, Nixie. 
I should maybe add here (although I’ve already boasted in the Shout Your Happy News thread) that Knife Edge is currently sporting a Best Seller orange ribbon. It’s sitting at #20 in the UK this morning in all Kindle books and at #1 in all its subcategories. 
I’m in a state of shock!


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Kerrybuchanan said:


> Thank you, Nixie.
> I should maybe add here (although I’ve already boasted in the Shout Your Happy News thread) that Knife Edge is currently sporting a Best Seller orange ribbon. It’s sitting at #20 in the UK this morning in all Kindle books and at #1 in all its subcategories.
> I’m in a state of shock!


Maybe you should mention it...? Maybe..... 

Leave it with me, Nixie


----------

